# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Where to buy Sphagnum moss ?

## greenhorn

May I know where can you buy sphagnum moss? Is it the same as java moss?

----------


## vinz

Nope, not the same as java moss.

Why do you need sphagnum moss? Usually it's sold dry as bedding or other purposes in vivariums for reptiles and amphibians.

You can find them sold in bales at well stocked petshops, especially those that sell vivarium accessories, materials and reptile/amphibian products. Petmart in Serangoon North has them in small quantities I think. YOu can try Sam Pets and Aquarium too.

----------


## Fei Miao

I bought some dried sphagnum moss from Far East plant nursery acouple of days ago.  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

why buy?? just go to some forested area and find... as long as its not a protected area.. :Smile:

----------


## Fei Miao

> why buy?? just go to some forested area and find... as long as its not a protected area..


I use them for my orchids also, from NZ, from some reasons they seems to produce more flowers than those from china?

----------


## yokogi

Fei Miao 

u grow orchids too?? do u happen to be member at GC Forum too?

----------


## Fei Miao

> Fei Miao 
> 
> u grow orchids too?? do u happen to be member at GC Forum too?


No, just pick it up a couple of years ago, my parents are orchid enthusiasts  :Wink:

----------


## nleong

they can be bought over at AMK nursery. Just next to the library. A whole big packet for $10....

----------


## Goondoo

> they can be bought over at AMK nursery. Just next to the library. A whole big packet for $10....


And I believed Norman meant one BIG packet....  :Laughing:

----------

